# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Blaren - Artikels

## Agnes574

Blaren verzorgen 


Blaren moeten goed verzorgd worden. Ze kunnen vanzelf openen, of nog gesloten zijn. 

Gesloten blaar
Gesloten blaren laat je het beste dicht. De blaar gaan doorprikken kan voor onnodige infecties zorgen. Plak de blaar eventueel af met een tweedehuidspleister (Compeed, Secondskin,...) om de druk te verlichten. 
Als een blaar strak gespannen staat met geel wondvocht en naar alle waarschijnlijkheid toch stuk zal gaan, of als ze erg pijnlijk is, kan het het aangewezen zijn om de blaar door te prikken. 

Gesloten blaar openprikken
- Was de omgeving van de blaar voorzichtig met water en zeep. Bij gebrek aan water kan je ontsmettingsmiddel gebruiken (bij voorkeur een waterig, niet kleurend middel, zoals Hibidil, Hacdil of Iso-Betadine, geen eosine of mercurochroom). 
- Was je handen
- Neem een dunne steriele naald of een blarenprikker. Bij gebrek aan een steriele naald kan je de naald enkele minuten in ontsmettingsalcohol dompelen. De naald verhitten is geen veilige methode. Houd de naald evenwijdig met de huid en prik open aan de basis van de blaar. Zorg dat je alleen de bovenhuid doorprikt en niet de onderliggende huid, anders gaat de blaar bloeden. 
- Druk het vocht met een schone zakdoek of steriel gaasje door het gaatje uit de blaar. 
- Haal het vel van de blaar niet weg. 
- Ontsmet de wonde met een waterig, niet-kleurend ontsmettingsmiddel. 
- Plak de blaar af met een speciale kleefpleister, compres of tweedehuidverband. 

Open blaar
- Reinig de wond met water en zeep en eventueel ontsmetten. 
- Knip daarna met een fijn schaartje de losgekomen huid weg, zodat u een gave wondrand krijgt. 
- Breng gedurende enkele dagen een speciale kleefpleister, compres of tweedehuidverband. 

Geïnfecteerde blaren
Soms kan een open blaar infecteren. De huid kleurt rood, voelt warm en pijnlijk aan en er komt troebel gelig vocht uit de wond. In dit geval is het nodig om de wond geregeld te reinigen en te ontsmetten.


(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Tips om blaren voorkomen 


Blaren ontstaan door langdurige of hevige wrijving van de huid. Meest voorkomende plek zijn is de voet (bij wandelen, lopen, voetballen, skiën, enz.). Knellende schoenen, de naad van een sok of een plooi in de kous, zand of een steentje in de schoen zijn aanleidingen van wrijving. Ook plotseling stoppen op te harde vloeren, bv. bij basketbal of tennis, verhoogt de wrijving met de schoen en is een oorzaak van blaren. Spitten, hout hakken, roeien, tennissen en rolstoelsporten geven vooral blaren waar het materiaal het meest stevig tegen de hand drukt. Fietsers krijgen dan weer blaren op de billen door de wrijving van het zadel.
Deze tips betreffen vooral blaren op de voeten, maar ze kunnen ook helpen om bv. blaren aan de hand te voorkomen. 
Blaren zijn niet specifiek iets voor beginnende wandelaars. Ook getrainde lopers kunnen er hardnekkig last van blijven houden. Tal van factoren spelen een rol: een vochtige huid en warme omstandigheden verhogen bv. de kans op blaren. Bovendien is niet iedereen even gevoelig voor het ontstaan van blaren: wat bij de ene helpt, zal voor de ander geen oplossing zijn. Maar er zijn wel enkele algemene tips om blaren te voorkomen, zaken waar je op moet letten voor je op stap gaat:

 Laat de huid langzaam wennen aan de druk of wrijving. Meteen een hele dag rondlopen met nieuwe schoenen of in één ruk de hele tuin omspitten, is af te raden. Voer daarentegen de activiteit geleidelijk op, zowel in tijdsduur als in intensiteit.

Schoenen
 Zorg voor goed passende en ingelopen schoenen. De voeten mogen niet te veel speelruimte hebben. 
 Leren schoenen ademen beter dan kunststof, wat vooral tijdens warm weer te merken is, en zetten zich na verloop van tijd volgens de voet.
 Een schoen moet aangepast zijn aan de ondergrond waarop je wandelt. Ook al is het warm, sandalen op een steenachtige ondergrond zorgen voor sterke wrijving.
 Span ze goed aan, maar je tenen moeten vrij kunnen bewegen

Sokken
Draag een zeer dunne synthetische sok zonder naden aan de binnenkant en draag daarover een dikkere, naadloze sok. 
Voor sommige sporten (bv. tennis) worden er aangepaste sokken verkocht. Ze zijn verstevigd op specifieke risicoplekken, waardoor de wrijving vermindert en de kans op blaren afneemt.

Inlegzolen
In sommige gevallen kunnen inlegzolen blaargevoelige plaatsen ontlasten. Laat je adviseren in een goede buitensportzaak. Slechte inlegzolen kunnen het probleem verergeren.

Tapen
Gevoelige plaatsen kun je afplakken met speciale pleisters tegen blaren (genre Compeed), kleefpleister, sporttape of een beschermende huidspray. Ze schermen de huid af tegen rechtstreekse wrijving en helpen om de druk over een groter oppervlak te spreiden. Vermijd dat er ribbels ontstaan, kunnen deze juist weer blaren veroorzaken. Een Compeed pleister moet voor het aanbrengen altijd één minuut opgewarmd worden in je handpalmen.
Span de tape ook niet te strak aan, zodat u de bloedtoevoer niet afsnoert. Knip daarom eerst een stukje van het rolletje en plak het daarna pas op de huid. 

Voetverzorging
 Was je voeten alleen met koud water en zónder zeep. Anders wordt de huid zachter. Droog de huid tussen uw tenen goed af en laat uw voeten even aan de lucht drogen alvorens uw sokken aan te doen.
 Laat eelt regelmatig wegnemen door een voetverzorger. Te veel eelt kan aanleiding geven tot blaren. Bovendien zijn blaren onder eelt pijnlijk en moeilijk te behandelen.
 Gebruik eventueel talkpoeder om tussen uw voet en de sok te strooien. Blaas het overtollige poeder wel weg, anders gaat dit klonteren. Herhaal dit ook tijdens de wandeling. 
 Smeer je voeten eventueel in met vaseline of uierzalf. De huid wordt hierdoor gladder, maar minder week, omdat het vet vocht tegenhoudt.
 Tijdens de middagstop: trek je schoenen en sokken even uit. Hierdoor kan overtollig vocht verdampen. Maak je voeten eventueel nat met koud water. Droog ze zorfgvuldig af. Eventueel kun je je sokken daarna verwisselen of binnenstebuiten dragen.
 Na de wandeling: direct schoenen en sokken uit. Voeten spoelen in koud water. 


(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## StefJanssens

Meer informatie over blaren kan je hier terugvinden:
http://www.ingelicht.be/blaren-sc

----------

